# vivarium locks



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

I have 3 vivs with sliding glass doors at the front and none of them have locks on. I have bought 2 different locks and neither of them fit. The glass is too close together for it to go in! Any ideas how I can lock them???

Thanks.


----------



## ross (Sep 17, 2006)

i had the same problem ,i had to get the pliers and bend the kink out of the lock a bit and then it was ok.u can also buy those locks that are like a wedge to stop doors from closing if you no what i mean.they are thinner than the ones for doors though lol


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Do you mean like the wooden triangular things?
Ill try bending the locks a little bit, see if that works.

Thanks


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Most stuff will work as long as it stops the glass moving, you can even use folded up newspaper though locks are the better option of course...
Ben


----------



## ross (Sep 17, 2006)

yeah its like a wooden triangle peice.i think the ones in pet shops are plastic though.


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

I have a few (5) straight fit locks for glass doors. Had the same problem with the glass being to close together and had a mate of mine when i was in the army "edit" a few for me!

You can have the lot for a few quid!


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

How much would you want? You are in Bristol anyway lol but would you post and take paypal?

Thanks!


----------

